# Injured Bun Needs Fostering -success



## Lago-luver (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new to this group having tried to post this request on Etherbun andgot my hand slapped since the request is outside their rules.One of the members kindly referred me here.

My vet, Dr. Lauren Powers of Carolina Veterinary Specialists inHuntersville NC called me to ask if I could help her get a foster homefor a BIG (12 lb) girl with a serious back injury (Compression fractureat L1). The people who bought her at a farmer's market orflea market were told they could leave her in their garden so they wentto work leaving bunny outside. When they returned, shecouldn't move her back legs. She was taken to the emergencyclinic and X-rayed and referred to the specialty group. Iguess they aren't interested in either surgery (which isn't suggested)or nursing. Dr. Powers believes this will heal but she mayhave some residual bladder problems. In the short time shehas been with Dr. Powers she has regained some neurological functionand poops OK but needs to have her bladder expressed. Dr.Powers believes that rest and restricted activity will help.She is hoping someone will step up to the plate - other than me - tofoster this big but very laid back and gentle girl who will needspaying at some point. Eventually she will be available foradoption. 

Dr. Powers can be reached at (704) 949-1100.

Thanks!

Roena


----------



## naturestee (Mar 16, 2006)

I hope someone can take her. Best of luck!


----------



## dootsmom (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi, I saw that post. They slapped your hand? A shame. I would take
him but, I'm in north NJ and that's just too far to move an injured bun.
Especially one that involves the back.

I've been slapped too, recently. Anyway, I hope this works out and
someone will "step up to the plate" and help this baby. I love the big
ones...they are soooooo laid back.

Charlotte


----------



## Lago-luver (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi Charlotte,

Where are you in North Jersey? I'm recenttransplant from NJ - lived in Monmouth County, Colts Neck. Myvet was Dr. Mike Doolen at Oakhurst. I was also amember of NJHRS and will probably be at this year's Bunnyfest if I canmake it.

Roena


----------



## Lago-luver (Mar 16, 2006)

Your baby looks a lot like my Angel Killer. He was one good boy and I miss him.

Roena


----------



## Greta (Mar 16, 2006)

Awww! I wish I could take her! ...except I'm basically on the other side of the country. Darn!
Hope she finds a good forever-home.


----------



## Lago-luver (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks, if nothing else happens, I will fosterher (at the risk of my sanity and marriage), well, I'm already halfcrazy taking care of my Sweetie. My husband is the officialcleaner of cages, etc. told me THIS ONE WILL BE YOURS!&lt;sigh&gt; he's said that before. Another sickbunny.

Roena

:sickbunny:


----------



## RO STAFF (Mar 16, 2006)

Etherbun is a great group for medical andbehavioral advice, but they're not much for chat,rescue orbreeding issues, they keep it very clinical. Gladyou could join us at Rabbits Only!

It's RO's policy to support vets who support rescues, sowe must make a point of putting Dr. Powers at the top of the BunnySavvy Vets page (in bold) for NC. Thanks for letting usknow. 

Andbunnies everywhere thank you for supporting their injured brethren. :bunnyheart

RO Staff


:group


----------



## Lago-luver (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks! I read (on EB) aboutback-injured/paralyzed rabbits and hoped someone on that HUGE groupwould help out. The best thing that came out it was arecommendation for RO! I had NO plans to chat on EB just askfor help for this girl. Yes, they are very clinical andworthwhile.

Roena:bunnydance:


----------



## Lago-luver (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everybunny,



This injured girl found a foster home and maybe a permanentone! Dr. Powers called me just before we left for vacation togive this great news!

Roena:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 21, 2006)

That's great news! :bunny18


----------



## Usako (Mar 22, 2006)

Hooray! Binkies for everyone!:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 22, 2006)

:yes:

Jan


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Mar 22, 2006)

*Lago-luver wrote: *


> This injured girl found a foster home and maybe a permanent one!


Hooray! :bunnydance:

Hope she has a great life in her new home.
As some of you know, I adopted Pebbles from myVet, who was to euthanize Pebbles because the previous ownersdidn't want to pay for an operation.Lucky for me that Pebbles wasn't put down as I have the bestpet in the world.







Rainbows! :wiggle


----------

